# XC "Racer Boy" Tries Baggies... Mixed Review



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

If you've followed the recent etiquette thread ^that^ makes sense. 

I've had a pair of Fox baggies for a couple years. I decided to try them this week - two times. 

Pro:
- Pockets
- Probably got fewer odd looks at the QT after the ride (although, I'd have to care to have noticed)

Cons:
- Holy crap do they become a tangled twisted mess in the laundry!
- 1/2 chamois is good for about an hour in the saddle. 
- Seem like they'd be hot in the summer - it was 55 today, so they were fine

Overall, I can see wearing them for rides with the kids, or quick night rides ending at a pub. The chamois is just no where near the quality of Hincapi, Sugoi, etc. No way, I'd last 3+ hours with the pair I have. But, I suppose there are better versions than Fox?

The second time they came out of the wash, I spent a couple minutes trying to untangle the inner lycra/chamois shorts. Then decided, the joke's on me - there's just no *$&#ing way you guys leave these connected. I cut them out, and put them on separately. Clearly how they're intended to be used. Yes, I laughed at myself. 

So, in the end, I have a very junky pair of bike shorts, and a generic pair of cargo shorts. It reminded me of little boys at swim meets - putting their baggies over their speedo as soon as they get out of the pool.  

Am I missing something?


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

OldZaskar said:


> If you've followed the recent etiquette thread ^that^ makes sense.
> 
> I've had a pair of Fox baggies for a couple years. I decided to try them this week - two times.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think you are missing something. Definitely separate the inner and outer. My favorite setup right now is a pair of Pearl Izumi Quest shorts as the "liner". They're just full-on road cycling shorts. Then I run Troy Lee Skyline shorts. Their Ace line is actually pretty slim-fitting that you may prefer. And the setup above is not hot; they're thin and light.

To me, they're no big deal - I've always run regular mtb-specific shorts (what you call baggies i guess).

I am just not a bare-spandex type of dude.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I love my Fox Rangers. I have always worn shorts... Not booty shorts. Call me crazy but it just feels more natural. I don't really look down on riders in Lycra shorts, in fact I try not to.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

OldZaskar said:


> Cons:
> - Holy crap do they become a tangled twisted mess in the laundry!
> - 1/2 chamois is good for about an hour in the saddle.
> - Seem like they'd be hot in the summer - it was 55 today, so they were fine


Fox *should make some decent shorts, but neither of these cons make sense to me.

It takes me literally 5 seconds to 'realign' the inner chamois on each of my pairs of baggies (cheap chinese 'Santic' brand) Are the Fox shorts sewn in, or removable? I don't want to be condescending, but I literally can't imagine how this was a problem. Have you never washed a swimsuit?

WTF is a 1/2 chamois? Methinks you need a real pair of shorts. this may be your entire problem. Both pairs of my baggies are literally a full chamois, sewn to a mesh 'boxer-brief', and then sewn at the waist to a pair of lightweight ripstop cargo shorts. Almost like if you put a pad into a pair of swim trunks, but the leg-holes aren't briefs.

Temperature is perception, so, 'to each, his own'... for me lycra is WAAAYYY hotter than baggies in the searing AZ sun. I can say that cotton 'cargo short' baggies won't breathe well, and if Fox chose fashion over function, I can see the issue. Mine are nylon with stretchy vent panels and breathe quite well.



OldZaskar said:


> Overall, I can see wearing them for rides with the kids, or quick night rides ending at a pub. The chamois is just no where near the quality of Hincapi, Sugoi, etc. No way, I'd last 3+ hours with the pair I have. But, I suppose there are better versions than Fox?


I don't spend enough time just sitting in the saddle to worry about the chamois.

I have done 4-5 hour rides before I even began to get uncomfortable from saddle pressure.



OldZaskar said:


> So, in the end, I have a very junky pair of bike shorts, and a generic pair of cargo shorts. It reminded me of little boys at swim meets - putting their baggies over their speedo as soon as they get out of the pool.
> 
> Am I missing something?


You shouldn't have cut them apart. no wonder they didn't work.

Clearly you made an unbiased trial, all us baggy-wearers are just insecure, unskilled slackers who aren't man enough for lycra.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't wear my roadie stuff on the MTB,

1. My roadie kits are expensive

2. The lycra is not that durable in a crash...see #1

3. The baggie shorts offer more protection in a crash. I've seen ripped lycra on the trail...and its not pretty.

I usually don't wear the liners my shorts come with, they just don't fit as well as my bibs. I wear my bib shorts under the baggies. Only time I'll use the liners the shorts come with is for the days I don't pedal alot...like shuttle/lift rides.

Marco Fontana and Manuel Fumic race in baggies just fine.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Baggies over bibs.

I wear knee pads most of the time and it looks better.

The baggies save my bibs.

Love and use the pockets.

Better in cool weather, not so good when it's very hot.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Con - baggies sometimes catch/snag on the saddle, sometimes at the worst times

That's my biggest gripe. I don't like the DH style shorts, but the recent "trail" style ones are very nice. I welcome pockets greatly. Another minor downside with some is that the leg vent zippers have scratched up my top tube.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I've crashed all kinds of ways but I don't ride razor sharp rocks, Never tore my Pearl Izumi's yet.

The baggies I have just get in the way, The Lycra doesn't. 

As for fitting in, being In style, not a concern, I choose comfort.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Baggies are less aerodynamic too, if that matters. 

You mentioned XC racing, so...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I will wear either, but prefer baggies most of the time because most of my rides are more casual in nature.

I ALWAYS separate the liners. The ones I buy, IF they come with liners (some don't), have just a couple little loops connecting them. If you don't cut those loops, they twist something fierce in the wash.

I almost never wear the included liners. I keep them, but use them for short rides with less pedaling. I prefer wearing real shorts with a good chamois. Have not tried bibs.

If I buy good baggies that fit, I don't have snagging problems. I have an old pair of PI Titan shorts that work well, but they're not made anymore. My new favorite are NZO Dobies. These can be worn without chamois, so they're awesome when it gets hot or I'm doing a short ride where I don't need the padding. They have a seamless piece of fleece in the chamois area that prevents chafing, but offers no padding.

I have some cheap baggies that do snag. I don't wear them much. Only when all my favorites are dirty/smelly. I plan to buy some more Dobies and some more lycra - possibly even a pair of bibs, so I have more shorts to rotate.

Where I ride, there are frequently thorny vines/canes reaching out onto the trail. They snag clothes, and they slice up your legs. A lot of my older jerseys look pretty bad because of this...and for this reason mostly I buy cheap synthetic shirts to ride in. Comfy lycra shorts/bibs aren't cheap. Wearing snag-resistant baggies over them keeps them from snagging, so the protection thing works even if you don't have lots of sharp rocks or anything like that. Plus, one hard crash can shred lycra even without rocks. My first pair of baggies had a liner sewn all the way around the waist (Zoic). A hard crash on a downhill in UT onto simply hard dirt shredded the liner short. The baggie outer protected my skin and I escaped that crash with naught but bruises.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have destroyed quite a few shorts in my time although not in the past few years. I never snag my shorts or worry about aerodynamics. I'll worry about aerodynamics when I stop using my brakes on the descents😉.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I did wear my lycra wear on a fire road ride...and I do admit...it felt quite nice. There was no flapping clothes coming back down.

I've seen that aero video also. Specialized usually never says the speed a rider has to maintain to take advantage of the aero benefits. They just use distance and the time you save. On a road bike they use 40km as the distance and the speed they use is around 25 to 30 mph.

Most recreational mountain bike riders (and road riders) will not average the speeds necessary to have a big aero advantage.

I ride an aero road (Cervelo S2) bike with aero wheels (ZIPP 404). When I really see the aero benefits of my setup is going 30+ mph...going downhill.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I typically wear my lycra bibs/roadie kit if you will. I do occasionally wear my baggies if I am riding with the kids etc. I can always put on regular shorts over them to go out afterward, not a big deal. Agree on the point about crashing/fall protection, I did this summer and tore my nice $200 bibs...ouch! I also like my Endura Humvees as they have a removable liner. Your comment about "So, in the end, I have a very junky pair of bike shorts, and a generic pair of cargo shorts. It reminded me of little boys at swim meets - putting their baggies over their speedo as soon as they get out of the pool.". The liner shorts on most of these is garbage and not nearly as comfy as my bibs...so I started wearing my bibs under them when I do wear baggies. In the winter I ace them entirely and just wear my 3/4 bibs. Not sure what you need pockets for..hate to fall on something in there! Its like they need a hybrid XC bib/baggy that is more slim fitting without all the pockets. Finally, my Humvees are fairly heavy-weight and hot in the summer - I know they make a lighter weight pair so maybe I will try those next year.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Pockets, won't buy shorts without good pockets.

Wallet
Keys
Energy bar
Phone (gotta have Strava)
2nd energy bar.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Jersey pockets.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Jersey pockets.


 Are covered by my pack and or jacket.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Is this thread an attempt at a troll?

Try buying shorts that don't make you look like some food court gangsta!


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

PUNKY said:


> Is this thread an attempt at a troll?
> 
> Try buying shorts that don't make you look like some food court gangsta!


BuuwhawhahahAHAHHA

Now dat rite dar was funnay


----------

